# Warning: may cause homicidal rages



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:whistling2:..........


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

but wait there's more


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep, thats got Fl handyman written all over it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

still more


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

When I give a code recert class, I do a slide show of hack work at the beginning, as the guys are coming in and registering. It used to only last about 10 minutes or so. Now it could run over an hour. Thanks for the slop, classics each and every one. Oh and nice photography too. nice and clear, well lit, in focus, properly framed. :thumbsup: Who says plastic can look good :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Some hot spots to check out:

No primer anywhere with orange (2 step) cement.

Gator bite fittings pushed onto copper with tar and concrete in the joints (helps those o-rings seal)

Many glue joints have only a drop of glue in there. So little that none is visible.

Screws used to secure pipe.

Cement looks like it was poured out of the can onto some of those joints.

And as a final touch, our mystery man cut threw the bituminous shower pan to get to manifolds and then just retiled when done. "huh, wonder what this here roofin shingle is doon in da wall uh huck."


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Let me guess, you were called to finish the job because a small leak the HO could'nt find. And of course it should'nt cost too much because he has done most of the work.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

All that piping looks fairly new. is it?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It is a FACT that 50 years ago the average person that plays with plumbing today against the limited amount of people that did it in 1958 would be substantial.


I seriously doubt that people/diy'rs,homeowners/handymen would own threading tools, pipe vise w/stand and all that. 

No possible way.


I'm going to start putting galvanized piping back in. Hell with it. I'm speshal like that and it's actually code!!! 

It's because it takes 30-50 years to go bad.

Time for meds.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

i like how you glued the sharkbites protech that will probably make them last longer. thanks for the pics of your work.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

hahahha jk dude


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stupendous hackery!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It takes a creative mind to completly hack up cpvc like that. Give him an a+ for not giving a fook.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Somebody tell this man what he's won!

I explained to the senile old man that lived there that he originally had a $600-$700 job to fix that leaky manifold. Because he hired a guy of the street to do what he did, we will now need to rip all of this stuff he put in out. I will also now have to jack hammer open the slab to make a good connection to two manifolds (originally only one was leaking). Also, since he slashed thru the shower pan we will now have to demo the shower and install a new flange and pan which requires a permit and he will have to retile the shower.....again. This will set you back $2800 and that doesn't include the $400 you originally got taken for nor will it include your insurance deductible for $1000 (that doesn't cover plumbing, only water damage) So aren’t you glad you saved $200-$300 by not calling a licensed plumber the first time?

He didn't want to hear that. He just wanted me to "fix the leak".
I promptly collected my service fee and left to my next call thinking how much fun it was going to be to post these pics.



para1 said:


> Let me guess, you were called to finish the job because a small leak the HO could'nt find. And of course it should'nt cost too much because he has done most of the work.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope he is kicking himself in the arse for not shelling out the money to fix it right the first time.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pictures Protech!

Even though that crap has been approved for use in this area, there is no way I'll ever use it. It's copper only for me. 

I don't think any CPVC job done neat and per manufacturer specs is Professional, unless it's a buried sprinkler system of course.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Just for the record, I don't have a problem with plastic. I do however have a problem with how that plastic was done.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Not that it compares to the hackery but you didnt circle the female adapters that werent brass to cpvc. Those scare me.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

How ironic, at the top of this page is a google ad for Sharkbites. Look for yourself!:blink: I don't think this is the type of imagery they were hoping for with their product.:laughing: But sharkbites are pure catering to the DIYers that are responsible for this horrible work, so in a way, these pictures are a good example of their product.:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

well, there is so much there I was bound to forget something.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

service guy said:


> How ironic, at the top of this page is a google ad for Sharkbites. Look for yourself!:blink: I don't think this is the type of imagery they were hoping for with their product.:laughing: But sharkbites are pure catering to the DIYers that are responsible for this horrible work, so in a way, these pictures are a good example of their product.:whistling2:


 I realize you are baiting an issue. However, most DIYers find sharkbite too expensive--so the industry is still safe.


----------

